# Lures for targetting gold spotted sweetlip



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Around here we get gold spotted sweetlip, also known as spotted hind or gold spotted blubber lip bream, and I believe that they are really part of the bream family. They are a beautiful marked fish and come in a range of colours brown through to pink, with exotic looking face markings. Ive caught them here off the rocks on cunji and they are incredible fighters. I used to spear heaps of them in Indo as they were the easiest fish to spear.
My question is, because I only fish with lures these days, what are my chances with this fish, has any one caught these on lure before and what type of lure and style, conditions etc.
Thanks


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

B
what about some of the SP crab patterns you can get as well as the rio prawns.I think berkly make the crab patterns,theyre hard to get hold of sometimes as the sportfish boys snap them up for cobia.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

SX-40??


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah mate, I have tried sx's extensively. Maybe it could be them dusting me on the light gear. Maybe I'll try the sx and up the leader, risking the action of the lure? When you catch them the power of even a small fish is great. Strong tailbeats and they always go straight for the caves. :twisted:


----------

